# How to remove zeus glass



## Bear_Vapes

Ive been trying to remove the glass from my zeus but this task seems impossible.

Its seems to be seized or something.

Any tips?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

@Moerse Rooikat any tips? I can't remember how I removed mine to add the bubble glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

is it single or dual Zeus ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

S


Bear_Vapes said:


> Ive been trying to remove the glass from my zeus but this task seems impossible.
> 
> Its seems to be seized or something.
> 
> Any tips?


Souk in hot water 
Remove top air ring fore better grip
And turn. 
Last resort brake glass and turn lois

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Pit it in the fridge. Worked for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Its the zeus single. Tried the hot water soak didnt work. Il try the fridge next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

try this

un screw the deck, take off the top cap, remove the airflow control ring

then hold the tank in front of you with both hands

the side where the deck goes must be on the right

then get 2 dish cloths, with one cloth grip the left side as hard as you can, not touching any glass, with the other cloth grab the right side, not touching any glass

then turn the left side anti clockwise and the right side clockwise, simultaneously

hope I make sense

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

If it can't be fixed with a hammer...it's an electrical problem... 

But follow the previous posters instructions....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## nightsparkle

I hope this works. the gif.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

If all else fails, use the Jai Haze tool of certain destruction... 

But seriously, try the fridge/freezer method too in order for the oring to shrink a bit. Worked for me on other tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I've found that a pair of surgical gloves gives the extra grip needed. Maybe try that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts

I feel like after 2 years the glass probably broke of natural causes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

